# هل يجوز للرجل أن يخصى نفسه ؟؟



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

12 لانه يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون 
امهاتهم.ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس.ويوجد خصيان خصوا انفسهم لاجل ملكوت السموات.من استطاع ان يقبل فليقبل
 
زوجى يريد أن يخصى نفسه
و لا أعرف إن كان خطأ أم صواب

هل يجوز أن يقوم الرجل بخصى نفسه من أجل ملكوت السموات ؟؟

و ماذا لو قرر كل الرجال إختيار ملكوت السموات ؟؟
ماذا تفعل عندها النساء الموجودات على الأرض ؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

من قال أن الكلام يؤخذ بهذه الحرفية الحمقاء !!!!!!!!!!!

المقصود أنهم قطعوا عن أنفسهم الشهوات الجسدية ، قطعوها عن أنفسهم ، ماتوا عنها 

وكل هذه التعبيرات بالمعنى الروحى وليس بالمعنى الجسدى الأحمق

فعندما يقول الكتاب المقدس : أميتوا شهواتكم ، فليس المعنى القتل الفعلى ، بل أن يجاهد الإنسان ضدها حتى النفس الأخير ، بقمع الشهوات ، مثلما يقول بولس الرسول : أقمع جسدى واستعبده

هذه هى إماتة الجسد فى المفهوم الروحى ، فإنها تعنى قمع الجسد بكل قوة


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

أشكرك بشدة اخى مكرم
كلامك هذا يريحنى
سأنقل هذا الكلام لزوجى لعله يرجع عن قراره

و ياريت يقتنع بيه قبل سفره لفرنسا فى منتصف الشهر ده
  لأنه ناوى يعمل العملية هناك
و انا خايفة و مرعوبة لأنى سألت دكتور و فهمنى إنه حيأثر على العلاقة الزوجية

و ياريت لو تدينى حاجة أقوى تخليه يرجع عن قراره 
و ياريت بسرعة علشان أنا عايشة فى جحيم بسبب التفكير


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

ارجوكم الإهتمام
انا بكتب و انا بأبكى و منهارة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

هل هو مسيحى ويعيش فى كنيسة وله أب إعتراف أو مرشد روحى 

لأن هذه تُعتبر جريمة وتعاقب عليها الكنيسة 

الطريق الصحيح إن كان مسيحياً هو أن يستشير أبيه الروحى ولا يتصرف من ذاته


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

سلام لك يا أختي الحلوة في المسيح يسوع
عهد الزواج عهد مقدس، وطريق الزيجة طريق مجد خاص خصه الله للإنسان، وفي الكنيسة هو طاهر للطاهرين، ولو الرجل المتزوج انفصل عن زوجته وانعزل تماماً جسدياً فقد كسر هذا السر العظيم، ولا يحق له أن يتصرف في جسده كما شاء ويخصي نفسه، لأن جسده ليس ملكه، ثم لو كان في الجسد عيب أو خطأ نراه، فهذه الرؤية تأتي بسبب خبرة الشر التي مارسناها كلنا، وفي النهاية تعتبر تجديف على الله القدوس الذي خلق هذه الأعضاء في الإنسان، ويُخطأ كل من يصورها على أساس أنها وضعت في الإنسان بسبب أنه سيسقط، أو أن الجنس هو سبب سقوط الإنسان، لئلا تبقى شهوة الطعام وكل غرائز الإنسان غير صالحة وينبغي التخلص منها، فهذا تجديف على الله الحي وخطية عظمى بسببها حرم العلامة أوريجانوس من الكنيسة لأنه خصى نفسه ونفذ الكلام حرفياً وهذا لا يصح على الإطلاق، وأليس بهذه الفكرة الغريبة عن الإنجيل وروحه نُصبح كلنا دنسون وكل الأنبياء والقديسين لأنهم أتوا بالزيجة وبممارسة الجنس، مع أن الزاوج طاهر ومقدس جداً منذ بداية الخلق  ...

الزاوج مقدس والجنس طاهر وقد وضعه الله في صميم طبيعة الإنسان ليسمو به، والرجل المتزوج يتقدس في زوجته والزوجة تتقدس فيه بسر الوحدة في الجسد الواحد بروح المحبة الروح القدس الرب المُحيي الذي قدسهما وباركهما وزرع فيهم المحبة، فأنتم آنية الله المقدسة جداً، والرجل والمرأة معاً هما الوجه المنظور لله الغير منظور كما قال الآباء، وما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان، والله جمعكما في سر الزيجة وانتم اخترتموها كعهد بينكم وبين الله، فلو تم الأخصاء ستنفصل الشركة لأن هناك عبث بهيكل الله لأنه مكتوب: أنتم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم، ومن يفسد هيكل الله الله يفسده، وبالطبع يتكلم عن الإفساد بالخطية، والإخصاء لا يقل جرم عن أي خطية، وهذا هو تلاعب الشيطان في العقول ووصول تعليم غير منضبط بالتقوى فيخسر الإنسان حياته ويرتبك بأمور لم يأمر الله بها أحدٌ قط ... النعمة تملأ حياتكم فرحاً ونعيماً بسرّ حضور الله وسطكم، كونوا معافين في روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> لأن هذه تُعتبر جريمة وتعاقب عليها الكنيسة


 
أرجوك و أتوسل إليك إدينى ما يثبت إن العمل ده جريمة
و ياريت من الكتاب المقدس عشان هو رأيه من دماغه و من الكتاب المقدس و بس


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

[ ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله ] (عبرانيين 13: 4)، فالكتاب المقدس يُدين فقط الزنا، ولكن الزواج مكرم والجنس مقدس جداً وطاهر...
[ ليوف الرجل المرأة حقها الواجب وكذلك المرأة أيضاً الرجل. ليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل وكذلك الرجل أيضاً ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة. لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر إلا أن يكون على موافقة إلى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة ثم تجتمعوا أيضاً معاً لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم. ] (1كورنثوس 7: 3 - 5)
أعتقد أن هذه الآيات واضحة ولا يصح أن يتمسك بجزء حرفي لأن الشيطان عبث بعقله بعدم تقوى، فليخاف الله ويهابه ويشكره على ما له من عنده وليعلم أن كل شيء في الجسد خُلق من الله، ولا يصح أن نعبث نحن به، أما موضوع أن هناك أُناس خصصوا أنفسهم لمكلوت الله، فهي دعوة خاصة من الله بالروح القدس، وليس كل الناس هكذا، وليس معناها إطلاقاً حرفياً، لأنه مكتوب ايضاً: [ الذي جعلنا كفاة لأن نكون خدام عهد جديد لا الحرف بل الروح لأن الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يُحيي ] (2كورنثوس 3: 6)
​


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك *aymonded*

و انا حعرض عليه الأيات ديه
بس ياريت حاجة كمان تشيل من دماغه فكرة إنه لو خصى نفسه يبقى من أجل الملكوت
 علشان مسيطره عليه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

إن كان مكتوب : أَنْتُمْ أَوْلادٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ. لا تَخْمِشُوا أَجْسَامَكُمْ - تث 14: 1 ، فكم وكم يكون إحداث عاهة !!!!

قمع الجسد لا يكون بقتله ، إنه نوع من الهروب من الجهاد الحقيقى ضد الخطية 

إنه محاولة للتخلص من الحرب بعمل واحد أهوج ، بدلاً من مواصلة الجهاد كل لحظة وكل دقيقة ، بدلاً من القمع المستمر للشهوات ، بدلاً من تحمل عبئ الصوم والصلاة المستمرة بحرارة ودموع وإنكسار وتواضع


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

و ياريت تفهمنى دى

 هناك أُناس خصصوا أنفسهم لمكلوت الله، فهي دعوة خاصة من الله بالروح القدس، وليس كل الناس هكذا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

الدعوة للتخصص بالكامل لعمل الله ، إن كان بالرهبنة أو البتولية ، ليست للجميع ، بل لأشخاص وضع الله فيهم هذه القوة 

فإنه ليس للجميع بل بحسب موهبة الله ، فإنه جعل البعض لهذه النعمة والبعض لتلك

وكلا الطريقين مقدس ولتمجيد إسم الله


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إن كان مكتوب : أَنْتُمْ أَوْلادٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ. لا تَخْمِشُوا أَجْسَامَكُمْ - تث 14: 1 ، فكم وكم يكون إحداث عاهة !!!!


 
علشان كدا أنا مستغربة
يعنى ممنوع الواحد يخربش جسمه مش ينخصى

انا خايفة
أنا أول مرة ناقشته قالى بإختصار
ده كلام ربنا و أنا بحب ربنا و عايز أقربله 
و حضحى بأى حاجة من أجل الملكوت و ورانى الآيه الموجودة فى مشاركتى الأولة

خايفة يرد على بنفس الآية تانى
يا ريته ما كان قراها و لا كان شافها


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الدعوة للتخصص بالكامل لعمل الله ، إن كان بالرهبنة أو البتولية ، ليست للجميع ، بل لأشخاص وضع الله فيهم هذه القوة
> 
> فإنه ليس للجميع بل بحسب موهبة الله ، فإنه جعل البعض لهذه النعمة والبعض لتلك
> 
> وكلا الطريقين مقدس ولتمجيد إسم الله


 متشكرة لردك
لكن ده حيزود عناده
لأنه كلامك يعنى إن دى نعمة

للأسف أنا شايفاها نقمة و حتضمر حياتى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

*وعن أن هذا الأمر : البتولية ، ليس بشطارة الإنسان ، بل بنعمة الله ، يقول بولس الرسول البتول : 7. لأَنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ يَكُونَ جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ كَمَا أَنَا. لَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ لَهُ مَوْهِبَتُهُ الْخَاصَّةُ مِنَ اللهِ. الْوَاحِدُ هَكَذَا وَالآخَرُ هَكَذَا. - 1كو 7 : 7

إذن فالأمر هو دعوة وعطية من الله ، وليست بإحداث الإنسان عاهة فى نفسه

هذا فكر غريب جداً ، وقد يكون الدافع له هو وساوس شيطانية

لذلك يجب الصلاة من أجله ، وأن تشجعيه للذهاب للكنيسة للإعتراف وطلب مشورة الأب الكاهن ، ويمكنك أن تقولى له أنه إن كان يريد إرضاء الله ، فليعمل كل أعماله بمشورة وليس من ذاته ، لئلا يكون الدافع هو الكبرياء المهلك
*


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفه أقول إيه
بعد 4 سنين جواز عايز يعمل كدا

ياريته ما كان فتح الكتاب المقدس على الصفحة دى و لا كان شافها و لا كانت إنحطت فيه من الأساس
أنا قربت أتجنن


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

طريق قال:


> علشان كدا أنا مستغربة
> يعنى ممنوع الواحد يخربش جسمه مش ينخصى
> 
> انا خايفة
> ...



*ليس العيب فى الآية ، بل فى العقل الذى يستقبل الكلمة ويترجمها على هواه

ليس العيب فى كلمة الله بل فى الأرض التى تتلقاها

فتوجد أرض خصبة تثمر ثمراً صالحاً ، وتوجد أرض مملوءة بالأشواك 

وكل من يسلك بغير مشورة روحية ، يمتلئ بالأفكار الغريبة ، ويفهم كل شيئ بطريقة مخالفة

فليرجع للكنيسة ، ويستشير ولا يسلك بهوى نفسه
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

وهل هو فعلاً ينفذ كلام ربنا ، هل نفذ وصية المحبة لكل الناس 

وعندما سأل الشاب الغنى ربنا يسوع عما يفعله لكى يخلص ، قال له إحفظ الوصايا ، وعندما طلب المستويات العليا ، قال له الرب : إن أردت ان تكون كاملاً فإذهب وبع كل اموالك وإعطيها للفقراء وتعال إتبعنى (السائل كان شاباً لا يتحمل مسؤلية عائلة)

فهل هو مستعد لتنفيذ هذه الوصية العليا ، وصية الكاملين ، بالتجرد التام من كل شيئ وتبعية الرب وهو الذى يعوله ، أن يريد فقط أن يفعل الأفعال الهوجاء !!!!!!!

هل هو مستعد للتضحية بماله ، مثلما فعل الأنبا انطونيوس ، وقبله الرسل القديسين !!!! أو حتى بنصف ماله ، مثل زكا العشار !!!!! 

++ الهيجانات الهوجاء ، من فعل الشيطان


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

أخى مكرم
أنا فى كارثة و مصيبة
و مش عارفه امنعه  من قراية الآية إلى حتضمر حياتى إزاى

لو خبيت الكتاب حيجيب كتاب غيره
أعمل إيه أنا تعبت


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> وهل هو فعلاً ينفذ كلام ربنا ، هل نفذ وصية المحبة لكل الناس


 
ححكيلك
هو ما كانش متدين أوى و كان بيعاملنى معاملة عادية

بعد ما بدأ يقرا فى الكتاب المقدس لقيت معاملته لى إتغيرت و بقت أحسن
و أصبحت رائعة و أنا كنت فرحانة
و أنا إستغربت و سألته عن السبب
قالى إن ده موجود فى الكتاب المقدس

لحد ما قرا الآية إلى حتخرب حياتى كلها
و لما سألته
قاللى إنها يرضه فى الكتاب المقدس و مصدقش غير لما وراهالى 
و بصراحة صعقت
بعدها و أنا عايشة فى جحيم و خايفة من سفره و أنه يعمل العملية و ساعات مبعرفش أنام


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

المشكلة ليست فى الآية ولا الكتاب المقدس ، فكلنا نقرأ الآية وكلنا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس

وأنا سألتك ولم تجيبى :

هل يذهب للكنيسة !!!  هل له أب إعتراف أو مرشد روحى !!!

هل ينفذ وصايا الرب بخصوص محبة الناس والعطاء للفقراء والمحتاجين !!!!

هل له حياة روحية ثابتة فى ربنا بحق !!!!!

بل إننى أشك فى ان هذا الكلام عن شخص مسيحى من اصله


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

أنا قولتله روح للكنيسة و إسأل
قاللى بالنص
يسوع قاللى و كلامه هو إللى حعمله

سألته قاللك إزاى ؟؟
رد و قاللى الآيه واضحة
و دى تضحية منى لكن مهما ضحيت كله يهون فى سبيل الملكوت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

بصراحة ، كلامك مش راكب على بعضه

منين إنه بيحب ربنا ومنين إنه مش راضى يروح الكنيسة !!!

وبعدين لو كان المعنى للآية هو المعنى المادى وليس الروحى ، فلماذا قدّس الزواج !!!!!!!!

ولماذا شارك فى عرس قانا الجليل ، بل وصنع فيه معجزة !!!

ولماذا ظل بطرس الرسول متزوجاً !!!

ولماذا يقول الإنجيل : ليكن الزواج مقدساً 

++ الكلام مش راكب على بعضه ، فيه حاجة غلط ، والغلط من الشيطان


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> والغلط من الشيطان


 
ربنا يحرق الشيطان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

*أكيد حيحرقه فى يوم الدينونة 

هو وكل اتباعه معه

هو إسمه الكذَّاب وأبو كل كذَّاب

مصيرهم كلهم العذاب الأبدى فى جهنم النار الأبدية

*


----------



## طريق (1 أبريل 2012)

أنا حولع فى الآية دى بعدها حولع الكتاب
بعدها حولع فى نفسي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

ربنا ينجيكى من نفسك


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

يا اختى اهدي وبعدين اقلك اية ما ياما كانو فى رسل متزوجين وكانو مكرسين حياتهم برضو للرب يسوع زى بطرس الرسول
وزى يوسف الصديق كان اصغر اخواتو وبرضو كان متزوج وكان مركز حياتو للرب يسوع واتعذب كتيرررررر جدا من اجل اسم المسيح


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

*سامحينى اختى الحبيبة
اظن الشيطان بيلعب فى دماغى جوزك
*​


----------



## Critic (1 أبريل 2012)

الزميل طريق
عذرا ولكن هل تعتقد حقا اننا نصدق تلك الرواية السطحية ؟

اقرأوا :


> ده كلام ربنا و أنا بحب ربنا و عايز أقربله





> ياريته ما كان فتح الكتاب المقدس على الصفحة دى و لا كان شافها و لا كانت إنحطت فيه من الأساس





> و مش عارفه امنعه من قراية الآية إلى حتضمر حياتى إزاى





> أنا حولع فى الآية دى بعدها حولع الكتاب


هذا الاسلوب التشكيكى الملتوى لم يعد خفى على احد فهل تظننا اطفال ؟
الاستاذ مكرم افترض حسن نيتك وبين لك خطأ تفكيرك اكثر من مرة واصرارك الطفولى انما يكشف هدف كتابتك من الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

حينما تسيطر على النفس وساوس وأفكار غريبة عن روح المسيح ويأتيه هدوءاً ويلبس شكل أولاد الله، تنقاد وراء أفكار وخُزعبلات التي أساسها هي عمى الذهن عن البساطة التي في المسيح بسبب سيطرة إله هذا الدهر بالعمى لكي لا يستنير الإنسان بنور إنجيل مجد المسيح [ الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تُضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله ] (2كورنثوس 4: 4)، وبسبب عدم التمييز والإفراز قد هلك الكثيرون وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاعٍ كثيرة، ووقع الكثيرين في التجديف واتهام الله بما لا يوجد في قوله ولا مشيئته المعلنه بالروح، وبكون الإنسان بطبعه جسداني فأنه يميل للحرفية وتصديق نفسه حسب روح الضلال الذي ملك عليه بانغلاق ذهنه عن الحق المُعلن في شخص المسيح الكلمة، فتاه عن خلاصه مع أنه في النهاية بلا عذر، والله فاحص الكلى والقلوب ولا يُشمخ عليه، ويعرف كل الذين له، [ لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فإولئك هم أبناء الله ] (رومية 8: 14)، ويقول الرسول: [ جربوا أنفسكم هل أنتم في الإيمان، امتحنوا أنفسكم أم لستم تعرفون أنفسكم أن يسوع المسيح هو فيكم أن لم تكونوا مرفوضين ] (2كورنثوس 13: 5)، [ وأما الآن فاطرحوا عنكم أنتم أيضاً الكل الغضب السخط الخبث التجديف الكلام القبيح من أفواهكم ] (كولوسي 3: 8)
وليس كل من يقرأ كلمة الله يسمع صوت الله ويفهم الكلام، لأن كثيرين بحول في عين الذهن الداخلي يرون ويقرأون ويسمعون ما لم يقوله الله:


+ فقال أرميا النبي لحننيا النبي أسمع يا حننيا أن الرب لم يُرسلك وأنت قد جعلت هذا الشعب يتكل على الكذب (أرميا28: 15)
  + وأنبياؤها قد طينوا لهم بالطفال رائين باطلاً وعارفين لهم كذباً قائلين: هكذا قال السيد الرب والرب لم يتكلم (حزقيال22: 28)
  + رأوا باطلاً وعرافة كاذبة القائلون وحي الرب والرب لم يرسلهم وانتظروا إثبات الكلمة (حزقيال13: 6)
ولا عجب في كل ذلك لأن الرسول يتكلم عن أواخر الأزمنة قائلاً: [ ولكن الروح يقول صريحاً أنه في الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مضلة وتعاليم شياطين. في رياء أقوال كاذبة موسومة ضمائرهم. مانعين عن الزواج وآمرين أن يُمتنع عن أطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين وعارفي الحق ] (1تيموثاوس 4: 1 - 3).... النعمة معك​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعه بان خالص من الاسلوب من اول جمله  في الموضوع انها مش مسيحية ولا تعرف حاجة عن المسيحية وانها بتالف قصه ( فيلم ) علشان تحور القصه لكي تهاجم الكتاب المقدس

روحي يا بابا  العب بعيد دي تنفع مع اخواتك المسلمين اصحاب العقول الفارغه فقط


----------



## اليعازر (1 أبريل 2012)

طريق قال:


> أشكرك بشدة اخى مكرم
> كلامك هذا يريحنى
> سأنقل هذا الكلام لزوجى لعله يرجع عن قراره
> 
> ...



والنبي... معلش يا سيدتي الفاضله ، زوجك ذاهب الى فرنسا ليعمل عمليه للوز ولا يتخصي! وانت يعني انتظرت الدكتور ليفهمك أنه هذه العملية ستؤثر على ( العلاقة الزوجية) ...

معلش الفبركة واضحة...والأخوة كفوا ووفوا في إجاباتهم.

.


----------



## Desperado_3d (1 أبريل 2012)

سلام المسيح
أنا قرأت الردود وخصوصاً ردود الأخت طريق. اولها كان منطقي لكن بعدها أصبحت أشك في أنها مسيحية من الأساس!
ما هذه التفاهات: أولع في نفسي و أولع في الكتاب؟؟ لا يوجد مسيحي حقيقي على الأرض يتفوه بهكذا ألفاظ
الموضوع أصبح غريب, حيث أن النقطة التي كان عليها النقاش وهي خصي الزوج لنفسه تغيرت و أصبح محور الحديث عن الأخت طريق و أنها ستحرق الآية و الكتاب و  نفسها؟؟؟!! أنا لا أقصد الإساءة لكن لا أصدق أن الأخت طريق مسيحية

ربنا ينوّر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

Desperado_3d قال:


> سلام المسيح
> أنا قرأت الردود وخصوصاً ردود الأخت طريق. اولها كان منطقي لكن بعدها أصبحت أشك في أنها مسيحية من الأساس!
> ما هذه التفاهات: أولع في نفسي و أولع في الكتاب؟؟ لا يوجد مسيحي حقيقي على الأرض يتفوه بهكذا ألفاظ
> الموضوع أصبح غريب, حيث أن النقطة التي كان عليها النقاش وهي خصي الزوج لنفسه تغيرت و أصبح محور الحديث عن الأخت طريق و أنها ستحرق الآية و الكتاب و  نفسها؟؟؟!! أنا لا أقصد الإساءة لكن لا أصدق أن الأخت طريق مسيحية
> ...



*من الواضح أنها من أبناء الظلمة ، زوار الفجر

مؤلفى القصص الكاذبة 

فإنهم من أبناء إبليس ، الكذَّاب وأبو الكذَّبين ، مثلما أوضحت لها فى إحدى المداخلات ، لعلها تخجل من نفسها

ولكن الشيطان الفاجر علمهم أنه لا حياء فى دينه 
*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

*منا قلت كدا من الاول مستحيل تكون مسييحية رغم انو اخونا الاستاذ الكبير مكرم جبلها الايات من الكتاب المقدس
بتحرم الحاجات اللى قلت عليها وجبنلها الدليل القاطع على مثلا القديس بطرس الرسول والقديس يوسف الصديق برضو مفيش فايدة اعتقد اولا انها غير مسييحية ثانيا
لايوجد مسييحية نهائى يتفوة بذلك الكلام الذى ذكرتهو الاخت وبعدين  دى قصة مؤلفة من بقت اخوتنا المسلمين يعملولك قصة والف ليلة وليلة وفى الاخر بنكشفو على انهم مسلمين وبينو فى الاول انهم مسييحية ويستخدمولك الايات بتاعنا المسييحية اللى هى مثلا سلام المسيح معاك .الخ
سامحونى اخواتى انا بحس ساعات اننا بنكلم شياطين سكنت داخل المسلمين وعلى راى اخونا الحبيب المنتظر استاذ سعيد حبيب يسوع
لم قال من المستحيل انك تلاقى مسلم ذكى
فما هو تعليقتكم على هذة المدخلة الخاصة بي ومنتظر اراكم  لو اخطات سامحونى بس صدوقنى دى الحقيقة
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

*يوجد ذكاء شيطانى 

وهو يستخدم قوة التفكير التى وضعها الله فيه ، لتصنيع الأكاذيب ، ولمقاومة الحق ، ولصنع الشوشرة والتشويش

إنه ذكاء ، ولكنه ذكاء شيطانى

وله صورة الحكمة ، ولكنها حكمة شيطانية وخباثة شيطانية

أما الحكمة الطاهرة التى تسير بحسب الله ، فهى بسيطة غير معقدة ولا خبيثة ، تخضع للحق بكل بساطة وتعترف بخطئها -إن حدث منها خطأ ما كضعف بشرى- بكل سرعة وتوبة وخضوع للحق
*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

عندك حق اخونا مكرم هو ادا اللى انا اقصدو


----------



## Twin (1 أبريل 2012)

*وتوته توته خلصت الحدوته *

*وكالعادة .... ينفضح الشيطان .... ونسخر منه ... ونضحك *

*قصة غريبة مفبركة عجيبة ... دورها واحد راااااااااجل بيفكر يخصي نفسه -الله يرحمك يا رجوله- وزوجه شكلها مش مظبوط وشكلها وحش أكيد ونكديه .... علشان كده الراجل كفر*

*قولولي بقي أغلق الموضوع لتفاهته وفبركته ومستواه المتدني ... والا أحذفه !*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

*بصراحة هو يستاهل الحذف 

لأنه يحمل النسمات العطرة !!!! التى تنبع من مستنقع الكذب الذى هم غارقون فيه  

والذى يعمى عيون ضمائرهم*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالا اغلق الموضوع فقط لكى يعرف بقت اخوتنا طرق الشيطان 
وطرق اسليبو كى يعرفون الرد علية
مثلا ما حدث فى هذا الموضوع
*​


----------



## Twin (1 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *بصراحة هو يستاهل الحذف *
> 
> *لأنه يحمل النسمات العطرة !!!! التى تنبع من مستنقع الكذب الذى هم غارقون فيه *
> 
> *والذى يعمى عيون ضمائرهم*


*اقولك أنا بقي مش هحذفه *
*خلي الستات تتعلم ... انها لما هتبقي نكدية وطول اليوم في المطبخ ... جوزها ممكن يعمل في نفه أيه *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *اقولك أنا بقي مش هحذفه *
> *خلي الستات تتعلم ... انها لما هتبقي نكدية وطول اليوم في المطبخ ... جوزها ممكن يعمل في نفه أيه *​



أيواااااااااااااه ، إنت كده بقى حتخليهم ياكلوا البت عيشة ديه لو جت هنا تانى  :act23:


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

يا إخوتي انتوا زعلانين ليه ما تخلوا الموضوع علشان يبقى للفهم والتعليم
لكي يكون موضوع إرشادي لكل إنسان يدخل فيه ويفهم الآية وتضبط حياته بالتقوى
ولما يدخل حد يسأل نفس السؤال يتم توجيهه للموضوع لكي لا يتكرر السؤال ونعيد ما كتبناه
النعمة تملأ قلوبكم سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أبريل 2012)

ياريت تغلقو بدون حزف لإن كانت فيه إجابات جميله تعب الاخوه فى كتابتها-- و لو جه شخص اخر بنفس السوئال  او نفس الفلم يكفى ان نوجهه للموضوع ده بالاجابات---


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *اقولك أنا بقي مش هحذفه *
> *خلي الستات تتعلم ... انها لما هتبقي نكدية وطول اليوم في المطبخ ... جوزها ممكن يعمل في نفه أيه *​



هههههههههههههههه
أفهم من كدة إن ده تهديد 
طب أنا هقعد طول اليوم فى المطبخ :boxing:
بس جوزى مش بيحرف آيات الكتاب المقدس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> أفهم من كدة إن ده تهديد
> طب أنا هقعد طول اليوم فى المطبخ :boxing:
> بس جوزى مش بيحرف آيات الكتاب المقدس


*
يا عم إنت مش قدهم 
دا محمد داق الأمرين منهن ، ولعبوا بيه وضحكوا عليه ، زى لما قالوله : رحتك وحشة (علشان يوقعوا بينه وبين واحدة تانية)

 لغاية ما قال : -  إن كيدهن عظيم *
*
والحقيقة مش محمد بس إللى رحته وحشة (حسب كلام مراتاته ) ، دا أتباعه كلهم ، رجال ونساء ، ريحة الشيطان بتخليهم حاجة وحشة بجد

*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 أبريل 2012)

ليه بس كدة يا أخ مكرم 

براحة علينا شوية 

ده الستات غلابة أوى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

*أنا بضحك

وهمه مش غلابة ولا حاجة ، ده فيهم قديسات كلمتهم بتهز السما 

وأنا شخصياً كان لى الحظ إنى أعرف قديسات راهبات ومتزوجات ، كلمتهم تهز السما ، ودمعتهم تفتح ينابيع الرحمة الإلهية

هذا هو كلام الجد

أما السابق فكان هزار لا غير ، على سيرة محمد العطنة 

*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أنا بضحك
> 
> وهمه مش غلابة ولا حاجة ، ده فيهم قديسات كلمتهم بتهز السما
> 
> ...





شكرا أخ مكرم 

ربنا يخليك لنا يا رب 

كل كلامك رائع جدااا وجميل بأمانة 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعة


----------



## تـ+ـونى (1 أبريل 2012)

الاخت طريق شقت طريقها بره الموضوع خالص
شكها تاهت تحت برج ايفل فى فرنسا

صدقونى يا اخوتى انا دخلت الموضوع دا اكتر من مره ومن بدايته حسيته لعبه علشان كدا انا مرضيتش ارد بس قلت اشوف اللعبه توصل لحد فين​


----------



## rania79 (1 أبريل 2012)

هى الاخت way فين؟
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2012)

*يغلق لحين تواجد المشرف 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Twin (2 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يغلق لحين تواجد المشرف ​*
> 
> *سلام ونعمه*​


 
*والنعمة ما مكسر كلمتك *
*يغلق الي حين عودة المشرف*​


----------

